# Best reputable culinary school with cake decorating in FortWorth/Dallas area



## stella12 (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking to move to the Fort Worth area and would like to know if there are any reputable schools that have Cake Decorating/Pastry Arts.  Does anyone know anything about The Culinary Arts School of Fort Worth?

Thanks.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I looked into the school you mentioned. It seemed reasonable for a Pastry diploma as each one was about 2500 per semester. However, most programs will teach the same things on paper. Find out how long you are in class doing hands on work and if you have the chance to apply that knowledge at catering events on/off campus or if they have a restaurant. 

Also, research who the teachers are and where they worked. 

Lastly, work for someone while you attend school. At least 20 hrs per week.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

Stella12:

*Shaw Guides*: *Texas*, *El Centro College*

How about the *DCCCD FaHI*: *AAS Bakery/Pastry Degree*, *Bakery/Pastry Certificate*? *Tuition* *Schedule*

My advice is to AVOID *Art* *Institutes*! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------

